# 1953 Schwinn Tornado 20"



## 39ratrodguy (Oct 18, 2011)

selling a 1953 Schwinn Tornado can anyone tell me what to be asking for it?

please see pix


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 18, 2011)

*I think your a bit off with date and size*

Looks to be a 1961 and 24" Looks pretty nice though. $250ish on the high end...


----------

